# signal to pull over? Is it pretty idiot proof:)



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

I am a guilt-prone person who's a bit clueless about traffic stops because (self-shoulder-pat) I have only had one--that was for expired inspection sticker and I was so unsure what to do that I actually pulled into the nearest parking lot to avoid blocking the right lane of route 9 (officer not totally pleased).

Other day I was on the mass pike feeling guilt-prone about my speed (especially when I saw the trooper...). Trooper was on the grass. Needless to say I slowed down like everyone does. I looked in my rear view and he at least 200 yards back, but I saw him put his blue flashers on. I think he pulled out into traffic at some point, but I couldn't really see.

I worried he was trying to signal me to pull over. So here's my question--if he was signalling ME out, wouldn't he pull up behind me? I looked back and did not see him approach me, so I assumed the flashers went on for some other purpose.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

He/she would pull up behind you and put the lights on and/or the spotlight.

Usually the lights will go on, if you fail to stop, then the siren and/or airhorn, if you still dont stop, you'll probably hear a pissed off officer over the PA system and if you still dont stop -- well kiss your tires goodbye, be reading to exit vehicle via window, and you wont have to worry about being pulled over for a while.


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

Okay, thanks. I figured it would have to be idiot proof or idiots would never pull over And BTW, I'm the person who's been calling you compulsively to confess to crimes I didn't commit LOL...Please be pulling me over so I can just confess...the guilt is killling me...gotta get this off my chest once and for all...I exceeded the speed limit...I'll pull over if you want me to, I'm just so glad you allowed me this chance to pay for what I've done


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

stop being a sheep.. think for yourself....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

sheep said:


> Okay, thanks. I figured it would have to be idiot proof or idiots would never pull over And BTW, I'm the person who's been calling you compulsively to confess to crimes I didn't commit LOL...Please be pulling me over so I can just confess...the guilt is killling me...gotta get this off my chest once and for all...I exceeded the speed limit...I'll pull over if you want me to, I'm just so glad you allowed me this chance to pay for what I've done


Thanks for giving me my daily dose of weird.


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

You're welcome 5-0. Nice avatar.


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

Deuce said:


> stop being a sheep.. think for yourself....


I'm not just going to think for myself everytime someone says I should...


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a question, probably a stupid one as well. I saw a Troop E trooper driving down 95 South yesterday away from the pike. just wondering if he has jurisdiction over anything else but I-90?


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

WaterPistola said:


> i have a question, probably a stupid one as well. I saw a Troop E trooper driving down 95 South yesterday away from the pike. just wondering if he has jurisdiction over anything else but I-90?


Maybe he was commuting to or from work/detail...


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

In relation to your question about jurisdiction...A State Trooper is a State Trooper.
In Massachusetts he has jurisdiction throughout the Commonwealth.


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

uhh yeah
they are called _State _Troopers for a reason...


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

haha yeah like i said...stupid question. I just thought it was odd he was driving in the left hand lane with his lights on in a "E" cruiser... that's all. Thanks for your obvious answers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Dude, I fix TV's. The only things people confess to me is that they smacked the side of their set when they got frustrated with poor vertical hold.


damned cold solder joints..............


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I dont think I've ever heard a sheep thank a wolf before.......world must be coming to an end!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe hes just a wolf in sheeps clothing.......


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Maybe hes just


At any rate, "he" is really a "she"-ep...

So now...perhaps this wolf business is really about my "gender"--or is it all about the "beamer" I drive which you are all so terribly envious of   

Thanks for letting me enjoy this forum...I have learned so much from the other drivers here...

I would still like some advice, though, on when to pull over in case I one day decide I would like to smoke weed behind the school? Assume mine will be the only car in the empty parking lot, I will be the only one in it, it will be reeking, and I will be behind the wheel. Now would it be best under those circumstances to wait until my tires were shot out or should I pull over right when I hear the bull horn (but not before)? Or is it better to ask these questions in a private meeting with my connection at the RMV?

My original question was not a joke, though--I am a bit clueless about traffic stops. I got to fearing maybe there was some trooper body language like that dance that bees do to tell the other bees which car should pull off the road...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

You are either Grasshopper

or this:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not sure if your joking or serious ..a new beamer, I really hope that was a joke...seriously anyone here could buy a beamer.......and obviously it has nothing to do with gender, I thought you were a douchbag when I assumed you had a dick...


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Im not sure if your joking or serious ..a new beamer, I really hope that was a joke...seriously anyone here could buy a beamer.......and obviously it has nothing to do with gender, I thought you were a douchbag when I assumed you had a dick...


Definitely joking!!! Sorry, I thought it would be clearer I was being sarcastic. It was a reference to this...http://www.masscops.com/forums/showpost.php?p=310409&postcount=40

 Sheep



5-0 said:


> You are either Grasshopper


That would be neither. 100% meant to poke fun at other threads I read here except for the original question (which I meant to be partly poking fun at myself).


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

I think this tool is Asshopper or Massholeguy. The language is all circular, the logic is f#cked up, and the posts are unbearably annoying. What kind of a new poster tries poking fun at an ancient post? Obviously this person's been on here in the past.

Maybe Asshopper or Massholeguy have been taking breaks at the little Internet Cafe on Winter Street in Boston so that they can get on here with an ISP that hasn't been banned yet.

This just seems like a really strange thread from someone who's wanting to yank chains.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I was thinking the exact same thing....sounds to similar to a combo of older posts....


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

And another thing that dawns on me: psychos on Internet forums don't just go away peacefully when they've been banned. In almost every case I've heard about the banned person gets ticked off and retaliates by logging in as a new user, only to post really annoying things and make as much trouble as possible.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

It seems to be a combo of the post of the guy who got pulled over and said it was because he was driving a new bmw, the post from that kid thats dad was a cop and he was arrested smoking weed behind a school, and a few others..my guess is Grasshopper or Masscopguy....maybe they are dating...


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Could it be that asshopper and masscops guy are one in the same?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

No one was a cop I belive and the other a reporter...both had a case of Im smarter than all of you and got a prescribed dose of YOUR BANNED !!!


----------



## sheep (Sep 19, 2008)

7costanza said:


> It seems to be a combo of the post of the guy who got pulled over and said it was because he was driving a new bmw, the post from that kid thats dad was a cop and he was arrested smoking weed behind a school, and a few others


Right, those were the threads I meant to satire. I think my attempt at humor didn't come off well. It was late at night and I was feeling goofy.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

sheep how is everything at Worcester Polytechnic Institute WPI-UMASS-MEMORIAL ??????

I guess they don't keep you busy enough if you have time to post on MassCops


----------



## MVCSK8R (Oct 8, 2008)

*Traffic violation question*

Hello,

I recently was given a citation for failure to use care when starting,
720 cmr 9.06(9). What has to be present to be given this ticket?

Also It was followed up by speed greater than reasonable i a work zone. When I saw the signs for construction I slowed to a complete stop because the officer at the constuction site was stopping traffic. between the two infractions was a 1/4 mile where I had accelerated to between 30-35 mph then decellerated upon seeing the construction. There was a curve in the road so it was not a clear line of site between the starting point and the first construction sign. The officer that pulled me over was two cars behind me at the light and I was first in line. he also did not have a clear line of site of me due to the car between us traveling at a considerably slower distance through the light. Do you feel that the officer could have made a proper judgement of my speed "which he did not state" and if I was stopped at the officer directing traffic when he came up behind me, would that mean i was traveling at a safe speed?

Last, how would I go about getting a discovery of the officers notes? Approximately how long does this take?

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## MVCSK8R (Oct 8, 2008)

If an officer pulls you over when you are already stopped at a construction site because a uniformed officer is directing traffic, what do you do? specially when you don'ty know if he is trying to pass you or pull you over? And there is no room to pull over.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

hahahahahahaha....sorry I have nothing useful to add.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

no longer an issue in mass


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

sheep said:


> Right, those were the threads I meant to satire. I think my attempt at humor didn't come off well. It was late at night and I was feeling goofy.


STOP molesting Disney characters!!! :jestera:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

MVCSK8R said:


> If an officer pulls you over when you are already stopped at a construction site because a uniformed officer is directing traffic, what do you do? specially when you don'ty know if he is trying to pass you or pull you over? And there is no room to pull over.


What is this, Super Troopers??

Did you eat all the weed *and* the shrooms?


----------

